# DIY Truing stand?



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

I've seen some pictures of homemade truing stands. I'd like to build one. 

Any ideas?

I've seen the "old inverted fork" idea and such is that a decent route to go? A 4x4 piece of wood with the forks steerer in it would prolly give me decent truing I'd imagine. 


Lemme know what you all think


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

So.... Any ideas there guys and gals?


----------



## Mike Brown (Mar 12, 2004)

If you're looking for truing, not building, put a wheel you know is approximately true in your dropouts. Tie a ziptie around a seat stay/fork leg parallel with the rim surface. Cut it off about 1mm from said surface.
Voila! Truing stand.
Mike


----------



## OhSchitt (Jan 4, 2006)

I don't know what your budget is or what your time is worth, but I've seen deals on truing stands that goes for as low as $40.

For the amount of money that you'd spend on gathering the hardware, wood, and the time involved, it may not be worth it to make something that still may not "true" your wheels accurately. - and I like building, doing things myself - but this may not be one of those things.


----------



## tomzo22 (Jul 31, 2006)

find an old frame, fit something to the v brake mount-either old v brakes or soemthing that will tell you were u need to straighten, then pop ur wheel in and ur onto a winner


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

I have an old junk fork and plenty of scrap wood layin around thats the only reason i thought of this.

I've been considering the ultimate single sided truing stand but not ready to drop the $7-80 for it. Basically just looking for options.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> I have an old junk fork and plenty of scrap wood layin around thats the only reason i thought of this.
> I've been considering the ultimate single sided truing stand but not ready to drop the $7-80 for it. Basically just looking for options.


Look at the sig at the end of my post. See my Wheels info. I've got your Ultimate stand beat.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

Yup. thats where I remember seeing it!



Mike T. said:


> Look at the sig at the end of my post. See my Wheels info. I've got your Ultimate stand beat.


----------



## bluebomberx (Aug 24, 2006)

The Ultimate Stand is $55 at JensonUSA.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

Thats not a bad price... i wonder what shipping would be. I'll need totake a look.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

this workout for ya??? Also works with radial truing... just take off the tyre and put it there... i actually built a wheelset this way...


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

A couple of zip ties is one of my favourite on the bike trueing methods and I have often just left the zip ties on the bike in the event I have to do any on the road truing.

I built a DIY trueing stand out of an old set of forks which I inverted and can mount in my bench vice... an old set of reversed brakes serves as indicators as the pad screws now face the rim and I can check my work and progress with my dial indicator which reads in 1000th's of an inch.

I have some incredibly true wheels.


----------



## roger-wp (Sep 30, 2004)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> I have an old junk fork and plenty of scrap wood layin around thats the only reason i thought of this.


Scrap wood and old metal - now you are talking my language!

Take a look at this book and you'll realize that you have all the materials for making a great truing stand.

http://www.wheelpro.co.uk/wheelbuilding/book.php

Also, take a look at this thread, there are plenty of ideas and a nice photo there...

http://bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=251580


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

schhhweeet Good stuff!


----------

